

Aren't you tired of using "cd ../" - juanbrein

As a sysadmin how many times have you typed this sequence? I bet that in my past 20 years... billions. This might be a silly simple thing but never read it before.<p>Why not:<p>alias .=&#x27;cd ..&#x2F;&#x27;<p>and voila from 5 to 1. That is what I call a quick win :-)
======
mhd
Why the slash? And a lot of Linux distributions already have '..' as the same
alias -- as . is already a shortcut for 'source'.

If you really want to optimize this, there's always your .inputrc.

"\e[24~": "cd ..\n"

For lots of terminals, this maps your F12 key to go up a level in the
directory hierarchy, no subsequent press of the enter key required.

------
ekke
Why not? Because it changes the meaning of '.':

    
    
      ~$ echo date > d.sh
      ~$ d.sh
      -bash: d.sh: command not found
      ~$ . d.sh
      06:37:21 EDT 2013
      ~$ alias .='cd ../'
      ~$ . d.sh
      /home$ Is not works!
    

But another alias with no previous meaning would do well - i use 'up' :)

~~~
dan2k3k4
I use ".." to go up one, and ".. 3" to go up 3. Source: [http://alias.sh/cd-
number-dirs](http://alias.sh/cd-number-dirs)

~~~
eroullit
For "longer" jump through the filesystem, 'autojump' does a great job
[https://github.com/joelthelion/autojump](https://github.com/joelthelion/autojump)

~~~
juanbrein
Great, thank for the advices. I'll take a look at them all!

Cheers

Juan

